# Breeches Buoy Rig



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Has any one tried the Breeches Buoy Rig for anything?It consists of a snap swivel conected to 24-36" of leader with a hook at the end with a live fish attached on the hook.You throw out one rod then clip the Breeches Buoy rig on to the line using the snap swievel.

You can use it on King Mackeral,Cobia,Tarpon,Stripers,Weakfish,and any other big game from piers.Don't get it confused with Pin rigging where 2 rods are used.
Does this rig work?


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 12, 2003)

I just saw it for the first time in Milt Rosko's The Striped Bass Book , but have never heard of anyone using it locally... Any experiences that can be shared are greatly appreciated..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've done really well with spanish, blues, and blacktip sharks using it. I'm not sure how well it would hold up to a really big fish like a king or a large shark though. I do pier rig for spinner sharks and that is a hoot, so much fun.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi, longtime lurker, intermittant poster here. I've been wondering about that rig. Like a Trolley, only it requires only one rod, right? I've been considering using that for some max distance, but hook-ups may be kinda hard unless the fish hits hard. Oh well, next time. 

AtlantaKing


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You only use one rod with this rig.Has any King Mackeral or Striper fishermen used this rig.I do agre if a fish hits it;it would be hard to hook up with him unless hes swimming away from you or he hits hard.Is the rig sucess full on big gamefish like Stripers or King Macks


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

How do I get a diagram of this rig, thanks


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You might have to buy or look in Milt Roskos Striped Bass or The Big Four books. 



But I 'll try to give you a diagram


l
l
l your Fishing
line
l
l
l
l
l
snap swivel--------------24-36" 80lb test----6/0-9/0 hook
l cliped to the line 
l 
l 
Snap Swievel
Sinker 4-8ozes


I hope this helps
Its a type of rig to use to liveline where long distance casts are needed like at Matapeake


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The hook is baited with a live Spot,live Perch,or if King Fishing other baits.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

So do you use two poles like king pinning or just one.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

One rod is all you need for this rig;Milt Rosko says it will work on King Macs to Stripers in his books.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Where can I get the book,where would you suggest I find it.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Using this rig, I'd say the circle hook would be the way to go. Since this seems like a pier application, can't really see the advantage of using this, over a 2 rod set-up, maybe I'm missing something? 


TRIGGERFISH...Check here.....


"The Striped Bass Book"


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

my biggest concern for king mack fishing is how do you regulate the depth of your bait? i like mine to stay about 12" - 18" below the surface


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Milt Rosko said he got the Idea to use the rig from King Mackeral fishing of Florida Piers in his bookThe Big Four


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*will look for it*

interesting concept. would make life easier if i can regualte the bait. in search of said book. thanks happypappy


----------

